# Best Graphic Card under 3500



## Makx (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,
I have a PC with the following configuration -
Intel Core2Duo E4400(800 Mhz)
4 GB DDR2 RAM(333 Mhz)
1 PCIeX16 slot
Os - Windows 7RC
I want to buy a 1GB Graphic card under Rs 3500 for my PC and have chosen MSI R4650 D1G, please give your suggestions.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2010)

If u r lucky u may be get Ati HD 4670 512MB DDR3 @3.5K.
If not try to get Ati HD4650 512MB DDR2.....


----------



## Makx (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, i will try for the 4650 as I have a 350W PSU and my motherboard doesn't support DDR3


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2010)

It will support DDR3.
This is not like normal RAM.
And 1GB is a waste for low end card like this.


----------

